# Easy Grape Dessert



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 13, 2012)

Got this recipe from Donna & Pam at the SOTG Gathering.

1lb. Green grape seedless halved
1lb, red grapes seedless halved
Combine
8oz sour cream
8 oz softened cream cheese until fluffy
Fold Ingrdients  with rest of mixture
Add 1/2 cup pecans chopped - I roast them in a lil skillet for a few minutes till they smell good. Pam
Put in 9 x 13 dish
Topping
3 regular size butterfinger candy bars chopped
Sprinkle on top and refrigerate until cold
Enjoy.

Our Wally didnt have green grapes so i just doubled the red.

Got the grapes cut in half and added to the cream cheese and sour cream.













gdes.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 13, 2012






Toasting the pecans over pecan smoke.













gdes1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 13, 2012






Fold in the roasted pecans.













gdes3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 13, 2012






Crunch up the Butterfingers and cover the mix then fridge.













gdes2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 13, 2012


















gdes4.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Oct 13, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 14, 2012)

Your finished picture looks really good. As I was scrolling down, at first glance the chocolate looked like bacon


----------



## boykjo (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks great rick..... SOTG?


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 14, 2012)

It just looks sooo good !!!!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 14, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Looks great rick..... SOTG?


I was invited to the Char-Broil SOTG. Sizzle On The Grill gathering for 3 day in Augusta, GA a few weeks ago.


----------



## roller (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep I will have to try that one for sure...Thangs for sharing...


----------

